# GOT BEER??? CWWA volunteers needed for Gore Race



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

CWWA will be selling beer at the Gore Race again this year. We need CWWA members to volunteer and help the club raise some cash. Information can be found on the CWWA website: http://coloradowhitewater.org or you can reach me via e-mail: [email protected]

Cheers,

Publicitychick


----------

